# Linksys Gigabit Router WRT330N



## WaRe (Jun 22, 2001)

Model WRT300N Linksys Gaming Router

Primarliry i would be using the connection ports for my home computers minus my wireless laptop. Just want to hear some input on this hardware before i purchase it.

thanks
WaRe


----------



## vreyens (Oct 25, 2001)

WaRe said:


> Model WRT300N Linksys Gaming Router
> 
> Primarliry i would be using the connection ports for my home computers minus my wireless laptop. Just want to hear some input on this hardware before i purchase it.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have been using the WRT300N for a couple of weeks and have had no problems.
I am networking XP and Vista. I'm just using it to network
my two computers. It was very easy to set up I might add.
Barry


----------



## Flooder305 (Aug 7, 2003)

Just bought one of these. Today the setup was a bit of a hassle as once I configured, I couldn't connect. I'm now connected after 2 calls to customer service in the Phillipines and trying to overcome the canned scripts and non-native english.... My advice if you buy one, which I just ditched my Belkin Pre-N for this one would be do an immediate firmware update if it doesn't have the latest when you purchase. Today it is v1.00.3 things seem to be running smoother post-update. Now I'm hoping to get my Xbox running through it...... Fingers crossed....


----------

